# Missing menu bar



## Djprice (Jan 4, 2006)

My friend has a computer running X.P. home, and she asked me to help her learn to send her pictures via e-mail.This I reckoned would be a two minute job until i found that the menu bar including send/recieve etc is missing! She tells me it "just disappeared one day" I cannot find any info on the matter , can anyone help?  !!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Is she using Oulook or Outlook Express?

Is the entire toolbar missing or just the send/receive button?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Right click next to HELP
check mark TOOLBAR


----------

